# Echinodorus nursery



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I made a Echinodorus nursery in a 10G tank. I have more tanks for expanding. I want to colect and reproduce echinodorus. I put the topic here because the tank is a natural style

pictures

Fotos


















































Plantas burbujeando es producto del sol y del Co2 producido por las bacterias en el sustrato al descomponer la materia organica. Tambien puede ser de todos los caracoles que hay jajaja, es broma

Todas la s plantas son nuevas excepto 3 especies por eso se ven medio blanquesinas pero en par de dia se deben poner como nuevas, administre Iron para darle mas pepa a la coloracion.

Lista:

1. E. Amazonicus
2. E. Angustifolius
3. E. Tenellus
4. E. Tenellus micro
5. E. Cordifolius 
6. E. Horemanni
7. E. Red devil
8. E. Cuadricostatus
9. E. red flame (lo dudo ya q me llego otra red flame q no se parese a esta y por internet la red flame q sale no es la q tengo aqui.)
10. E. ??? ruffle sword
11. E. Vesuvius
12. E. ??? Red rubin
13. E. parvifolius Tropica
14. E. ???Dwarf spotted radican

Sorry for spanish language


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks good. Make sure that you have adequate light.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah, it took ligh from sun indirectly and directly only +/-2 hours. In the future I will use CO2 for more fast growing, I read that Tropica uses CO2 in their nursery, only that the echinodorus they grow it emersed. I also have 3 species of echinodorus emersed and produce plantlets but I dont want to put all the echinodorus emersed i want to make 50% emersed and 50% submersed. Also I found that submersed or imersed the grow rate is almost identical, I dont know why. I need to make more research, a book can help but where I can found a book with explain of all this experiments. I was watching today and the echinodorus red rubin new leaf grow like 3-5 mm in only 1 day. If anyone have information of growing echinodorus, you know fast growing please tell me.


----------

